# Canon Rebel T2i vs. Nikon D3100 or other suggestions?



## MungBeanPancake (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi all! I've checked out the forum many times before but I finally have a very good reason to post. I work for an online retailer and do all the product photography, graphic design, etc. and my boss wants me to start doing video for our website. After consulting with some friends, I've decided that we sell our old Nikon D60 and purchase a DSLR with HD video. The price range I was given is around $1000 with a bit of leeway if a better model is "worth it". I've narrowed it down to the Canon T2i and the Nikon D3100 as the price seems right and looks like they have what we need. 

A bit more on what I need them for:
1) Product photography and look books for web (mostly) so resolution for that is not really much of an issue. The D60 was perfectly fine for this application. Once in a while I'd use some of the full-res pictures for print but very rarely. 
2) Short web videos. This is my main concern in deciding between the two. Also I plan on getting an external audio setup as audio is most certainly a problem with the DSLRs. Any thoughts on that?
3) NEED SUGGESTIONS ON WHICH LENSES AS WELL. I'm a total noob when it comes to this part... I've always had hand-me-down lenses.

So any thoughts guys? Will these do for what I need? I am open to considering some somewhat pricier models like the 7D or the Nikon D7000 but I hear that at least the video quality was similar and I'd have to wait to get better lenses. Practically speaking, I really don't see us using a lot of the serious extras for the nicer models but feel free to prove me wrong!

Thanks in advance!


----------

